

There are 18,796 distinct Android devices, OpenSignal says - prostoalex
http://thenextweb.com/mobile/2014/08/21/18796-different-android-devices-according-opensignals-latest-fragmentation-report/

======
herbig
The "Android fragmentation problem" is mostly a myth. Developing / designing
for multiple devices is not difficult. Edge cases come up because of the way
some manufacturers have modified the OS, but in general it's not an issue.

~~~
dm2
Isn't supporting new features one of the many issues? Each API level has many
very useful new features but most users are stuck several versions below.

There's also the security issues of having an older version of Android. Each
new version patches many security vulnerabilities, but most devices will be
forever stuck on an old version.

From what I've read it seems to be mostly a hardware reason that it's up to
the manufacturers to keep Android up to date.

------
Terr_
"Distinct models" != "Distinct devices"

I have a distinct device in my pocket. It's different from the distinct device
that was adjacent to it on the assembly line.

